

I gave a talk on Clasp and my Chemistry at Google in Cambridge Mass last week - lispm
https://drmeister.wordpress.com/2015/06/15/i-gave-a-talk-on-clasp-and-my-chemistry-at-google-in-cambridge-mass-last-week/

======
informatimago
Great work, and great talk. Thank you!

